# i can feel the kittens move how long.......



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

.........till she gives birth???:eek6:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't want to read and run, but I'm sure someone will come along in a bit with answers. From my understanding, there are other indicators than movement, and very close to birth, sometimes you can't feel movement at all as the kittens reposition themselves and grow too large for wiggle room.

There's a sticky at the top of this thread that might be useful to you.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

thank you x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You can usually feel and see the kittens moving around three weeks before the birth.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol no idea sometimes i dont feel them move at all!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any update on your girl and her impending litter?


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

still pregant very fat bless her and walking funny but still no sign of kittens! it must be soon tho!!!


----------

